

The power of mobile money - newacc
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14505519&source=hptextfeature

======
conoryoung
Good article.

Paypal, Amazon Payments and Google Checkout should all be in a good position
to dominate the mobile money market in the US, I would think.

